

Does vulnerability reporting do any good to the reporting company? - blahsphemer_

Outside of creating goodwill (1. my company will get good PR.), what are the benefits of reporting a vulnerability (strictly from the corporation&#x27;s standpoint)?
======
Nadya
Some companies offer bug bounties. I imagine a company would be paid the same
as a person if a vulnerability was discovered.

------
MichaelCrawford
If they don't respond promptly with a patch, report it to CERT.

